# megaman zero



## scarei_crow (Nov 5, 2008)

I was shuffling through my GBA cartridges one day, and came across the four MMZ games, which I hadn't played in ages, (i scraped through them when i was younger) so i thought i would give them another crack.
Only now, can i see how damn awesome these games are, they have a good game play style, great sound and visuals, excellent storyline, and they are challenging. 

Is there anyone that has played these games? please share your thoughts.

p.s. I've played the newer ones on DS, good, but not as good.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 5, 2008)

I love all of them! 
Timeline right here!: 
Megaman, Megaman X, Megaman Zero, Megaman ZX (And Advent), Megaman Legends.
[Battle network and Starforce are unrelated to the original storyline]






The only one I havent played is Megaman legends 2. And the remakes for the Psp.

T_T The picture is disappointing to me because the two in the middles are using Biometal A - Axl. Zero was the coolest.


----------



## Kajet (Nov 5, 2008)

Legends is canon to the other games? I didn't know that... if only they didn't quit that storyline...


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 5, 2008)

Kajet said:


> Legends is canon to the other games? I didn't know that... if only they didn't quit that storyline...


Legends is in the way future. Everything is underwater and diggers find lost technology on what little land is left. Megaman (Dash, is his nickname) is found by a digger, Barrell Caskett and his grandaughter Roll Caskett.


----------



## scarei_crow (Nov 5, 2008)

legends was okay... the X series, well there are too many of them i think, still good though, battle network got old really quick, starforce is just as old, and ZX is good cause you can be a girl! but zero is the best... I'd tap him.


----------



## Inices (Nov 5, 2008)

Battle Network was amazing, screw you guys. But Star Force took everything good in Battle Network and kind of drove it into the ground. 

The Zero games were fun. I played them on an emulator, so I kind of couldn't access the shoulder buttons which made things awkward. They didn't really seem THAT good, though. Kind of frustrating and annoyingly difficult at times, moreso than the NES Megaman games.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 5, 2008)

I've played (and almost beaten) the first Megaman Zero some years ago, but now the cart's battery has died and there goes any hope of conquering it in the future.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 5, 2008)

I'M THE REAL ZERO BUT I DIED WAIT NO WHAT THE FUCK I'M NOT ZERO AGGGHHHH RAGE WAIT WHAT THE FUCK YOUR THE REAL ZERO WHAT AM I FIGHTINGGGGG FOOOOOOOOOR. 
God I hate MMZ3 )':


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 5, 2008)

You should have read the blueprints more carefully... because there is only ONE Zero!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 5, 2008)

^Lol Mega Man X2


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 5, 2008)

Best Megaman EVER! Best Roll EVER! She was actually useful.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 5, 2008)

Well yeah, That Mega Man sold _bondage porn_ to fucking _kids.  _


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 5, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Well yeah, That Mega Man sold _bondage porn_ to fucking _kids.  _


Y'know, I don't remember that sidequest....

But I distinctly remember in the beginning of MM Legends 2, if you ask Roll what happened to all your weapons from the first game she apologizes and says "I sold them for the money!"  That was priceless 

But yes, Roll actually serves a useful gameplay purpose as your weapons shop of sorts....


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 5, 2008)

The bondage porn became the comic book in the english one.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 6, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> The bondage porn became the comic book in the english one.


Seriously, lay off the porn for 5 seconds.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 6, 2008)

^Teehee your funny.
http://img291.imageshack.us/img291/5245/rockmandasherohonvd4.jpg


----------



## scarei_crow (Nov 6, 2008)

battle network had too many games that were identical, with small changes here and there. the new one is just... crap, capcom is being annoying...

MMZ3 is my least fav out of the series, they screwed up the cyber elf system...


----------



## Korro-Sama (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm gonna throw out my opinion because the Megaman Zero series (1-4) Made me cry (joy, sorrow, and satisfaction) both times I played it from beginning to end.

THIS IS THE BEST DAMN GAME EVER!

And now I'm done.


----------



## scarei_crow (Nov 8, 2008)

Korro-Sama said:


> I'm gonna throw out my opinion because the Megaman Zero series (1-4) Made me cry (joy, sorrow, and satisfaction) both times I played it from beginning to end.
> 
> THIS IS THE BEST DAMN GAME EVER!
> 
> And now I'm done.


lulz, the end of MMZ 4 almost made me cry... poor Ciel...


----------



## Takun (Nov 9, 2008)

They were hard and fun :3


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 9, 2008)

This thread need moar servbots


----------



## moogle (Nov 9, 2008)

yus! the almighty servbot! i loved those leetle guys. (specially on mvc2 XD)
anywho, i liked megaman zero, tho i havent played all of them. as for battle network, my favorite was 2, although i liked the addition of colonel. Megaman X series, my favorite is still 4, i liked the intro, and it was awesome fun. ive played one of the megaman legends, cant remember which, but i liked it ^.^


----------



## Skullmiser (Nov 9, 2008)

I thought it was annoying that by using cyber elves to enhance yourself, your rank was permanently destroyed.
I do not have any battle networks, but I DO have Boktai 2. You can link Megaman Battle Network 5 to it and have a crossover battle, but I need a wireless adaptor. Beating Shademan in Boktai 2 was cool, and afterwards, Megaman gave me his Megabuster.


----------



## Korro-Sama (Nov 10, 2008)

Skullmiser said:


> I thought it was annoying that by using cyber elves to enhance yourself, your rank was permanently destroyed.



XD That's funny. I never used them, so I never found out. I just fed them and maxed them out. I loved how they did the Cyber Elves in 4, though. That idea was kick-ass.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 10, 2008)

Zero is always the best. Its gets annoying when people say Protoman is better, he was defective.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 10, 2008)

Zero had green booblights and died. Alot. How does that make him better then Protoman?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 10, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Zero had green booblights and died. Alot. How does that make him better then Protoman?


He always comes back. Therefore eternal.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 10, 2008)

Megaman X
Megaman X3
Megaman X5
Megaman Zero 4
Megaman ZX 
Megaman ZXA
He got killed off SIX times. Also He FINALLY DIES in ZXA.


----------



## scarei_crow (Nov 10, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Megaman X
> Megaman X3
> Megaman X5
> Megaman Zero 4
> ...


wait, i thought it didn't say weather he died or not in ZXA?, so technically he hasn't died, but i would say that the character dies in MMZ 4
oh and you forgot megaman X1


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 10, 2008)

Mega Man X =Mega Man X1
I took a guess that he died in ZXA


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 10, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LISmPmdUhYA
STOP THE COOP NOW!! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DIPuX4iNZM0&feature=related


----------



## scarei_crow (Nov 11, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Mega Man X =Mega Man X1
> I took a guess that he died in ZXA


whoops, didn't see that one...

i think i'll go back to ZX and ZXA... fun times


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 11, 2008)

Best Zero:


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 11, 2008)

Image. TOO. BIG. ):


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 11, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Image. TOO. BIG. ):


Get over it.


----------



## Madness (Nov 11, 2008)

I really liked the Mmz series although i was never much of a fan of the "Cyber Elf System". My favourite Zero game would have to be number four aswell just simply for Heat Genblems stage where you run down the barrel of a giant laser cannon. In my opinion that has to be one of the most bad ass things Zero has ever pulled off.


----------



## scarei_crow (Nov 12, 2008)

sillibus,when i saw that picture, i came. buckets.
but seriously, zero is hot.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 12, 2008)

Oh, I Have _something _for you~!


----------



## nek0chan (Nov 12, 2008)

seriously megaman zeros were freeken awesome. i rarely have had so much trouble on hard mode than i have on many other side scrolling video games. i totally forgot how they ended tho


----------



## scarei_crow (Nov 12, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Oh, I Have _something _for you~!


if its not megafurry zero prons i'm going to be disapointed.


----------



## nek0chan (Nov 12, 2008)

scarei_crow said:


> if its not megafurry zero prons i'm going to be disapointed.



neko megaman prons would be cool too


----------



## scarei_crow (Nov 12, 2008)

nek0chan said:


> neko megaman prons would be cool too


indeed they would captain. *drools* especially ciel...


----------

